# Green poop?



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

I know that this sometimes happens with a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, but I'm not entirely sure if that is what this is about.

DD has been incredibly gassy/screamy/miserable, and I reade that this can sometimes happen if they're getting too much foremilk and not enough of the richer hindmilk, so try nursing longer on of one breast, then switch to the other after two or so feeds. DD doesn't normally nurse for that long, only 5-10 minutes, so I wondered if that might be why she is so screamy, so I gave it a try. She also doesn't poop very often, about once every 4-6 days, but is constantly wet. I even increased my water intake after reading a thread here mentioning it helps their DC to poop more.

ANyhow, the past two times she has pooped, it has been darker, almost green, sort of like a muddy yellow, not the mustard colour I was used to and it smells kinda bad, which I'm also not used to. I doubt that it could be because she isn't getting the hindmilk, any thoughts what this could be about?


----------



## FeministFatale (Dec 16, 2004)

My LLL leader said that green poops can be a result of a food allergy to something you are eating, and she said this is esp. true if the poop also smells.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Dairy products getting into my milk caused this in my dd. Even from birth. Alfalfa supplements also turned her poop real green, but screamy sounds like food allergy.


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

It could be a food problem... but darker and stinkier can also just be from being less frequent. It has more time to ferment in there!


----------



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

Changing my dairy intake doesn't seem to help this matter either. She's still screamy/back arching/etc. without dairy - same with the rest of the 'usual suspects'

I was wondering about the allergy thing, but I'm not eating anything diferent than I have been all along. Is it possible that she may have developed an allergy to something that I normally eat?

Uhm... one thing that I didn't mention before was that I've got the 3 month PP massive hair loss thing happening right now, and last time DD pooped, there was some of my hair in it!







: It's constantly tangled in her hands, so I'm not surprised she may have eaten some. Would this cause digestive weirdness?


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

ahahaha! BTDT. Although sometimes I think hair can fall in the diaper area when I'm leaning over and changing him.

You would have to eliminate all dairy, including things like whey and casein, for at least 2 weeks to determine whether it is the culprit, and yes, allergies can develop over time.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

I would start eating yogurt with live culture or taking acidophilus supplements and see if that helps.
If I am reading you right you are saying you are putting her back on the same breast without feeding her both at each feed. Are you also putting her back on the breast for the next two feeds? If so I wouldn't do that. You want her to empty your breast to get the hind milk. So nurse her for as long as she will nurse on side 1 then burb/change diaper etc and put her on side 2. Next feed start with side 2 and do the same thing. If you want to only nurse one side per feed , fine. But make sure and start on the other side next feed. If you go too long without nursing on a side it can affect your supply.


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

Gosh, it's frustrating isn't it? My dd has always had green poop, and it smells almost like vinegar. I think she had mustard poo for only the first 3 days of her life! I have tried everything, read all the posts, read books and webpages, etc.! But she doesn't seem unhappy, so I eventually figured she's fine since she's gaining well and is never uncomfortable and is hardly gassy.

But, your baby is crying, so that's different. Here are some links I found: Here's a link to another post that talks about the vinegar smell. Also, is her poo mucousy or frothy? Here's a link that talks about the difference between the two: http://www.drjaygordon.com/pediatricks/poop.htm.

Do you have an overactive letdown reflex? I did, and nursing only on one side each time definitely helped, but in the sense that it reduced my supply to where it should be. Also, I would collect the foremilk into a diaper until the letdown subsided, and then let dd latch on. That helped with the imbalance!

Wish I could be more helpful!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Before I read Dr. Jay's link - -I want to share. My ds2 has had the green frothy smelling mucusy poo since birth. He is now 3 1/2 and a new pediatrician is sending us out for blood test for Celiac disease. I cut the diary out while I was nursing, casin, whey any little by product of dairy -- it help only a little. He screamed before he ate, he screamed after he ate, he liked to sleep with his knees in his belly. I think this new ped is dead one from what I've read over the last 12 hours.

I went to LLL, they said hind milk foremilk issue, my ped locally finally after much complaining ordered a parasite test (to shut me up) and never listened to my concerns, the FP we switched didn't think any thing of this, I took him for allergy testing finally and that came back negative -- so I gave up trying and just stuck to not giving him foods that caused the explosive mucusy diarhhea. Until, by chance I mentioned something at my dd's pre-op phy appt and this young woman doctor told me there were some new test that might give us a clue. So, I made an appt. She looked at his charts, asked me about the poop lab, looked at his growth and asked if we had Celiac's disease in the family -- I don't know.

I spent hours researching green poo in the summer of 02. I never came across Celiac disease or just didn't have enough symptoms to really bother reading further hard to remember that far back. But I will never forget the green frothy browy green muscusy poos...


----------



## TemptingTatiana (Jan 27, 2005)

: Hi!

My almost 6 week old has the same thing - poops maybe once every 2-3 days, and they are green poops, but otherwise typical bfing poops. She also had lots of screaming, arching, etc with feedings, and for all the hours between feedings intermittently. Fixed that! Here's how:

First, I must note that we use formula for the nighttime feeding(s). We switched from Enfamil (tried both milk and soy based) to Good Start (MUST less gas pains!).

But mainly we started giving her Mylecon at every feeding - at least 1 full dropper. I checked with the peds (HIGHLY recommended by other moms I trust!), who said no problem with that dosage. Helps break up her gas. Now, she does pass some mightly stinkly farts every hour,







but they don't hurt her NEARLY as bad as they did!

BTW - I take at least 3 servings of dairy a day, the Good Start is a whey protein base, and my dd has turned me into a jersey cow since day 1 - I also pump during those formula feedings (travel for work, will need milk supply saved up for once that kicks in again), and can easily get out 6-8 ounces per pumping across both. Normally she only nurses 1 side. AND she's gained just shy of a pound per week since birth - no fore/hindmilk issues here!!

So I would say try the Mylecon - it is FAR easier on her tummy then that gas!!!

Final thought - I inherited my father's slow digestive system (1 used to only go once every few days, and then painfully), and have acid reflux. I suspect my dd has now gotten it from me, but only time will tell. Your child may have inherited yours or your husband's as well...who knows?!?

Good luck!!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

to TemptingTatiana post

First off, Nestle makes Good Start. Nestle is a boycotted company here (or at least it use to many moons ago) b/c they market formula to 3rd world countries against the regulations of UNICEF.

Second, Mylicon drops are far worse on a young digestive system than gas. Simethicone is a detergent agent (like your dishwashing stuff) it is made from chemically altering dimethylpolysiloxanes which are basically silicone polymers. This is really not good for one's body. The below article mentions a few things about gas in colicky newborns.

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2005/5/prweb244433.htm

A really good homeopathic gas relief med is by Dolisos called Tummy, my friends and I swear by it. I even use it now for my 3 1/2 yr old who has stomach problems.

I'm really glad you are here at MDC. Please stick around and read more about Nestle and Mylicon to make your own decisions.

Somewhere I have a document written by an IBCLC that goes into the details of why it isn't good for the digestive system to switch between bf and ff, if you don't have to. I bookmarked it from MDC years ago. It would appear if you are able to pump enough while you are away to have bm available that ff might not be the healthiest choice.


----------

